# most durable wetsuit



## aquanologist (Jul 21, 2009)

For work, I spend a lot of time in shallow streams counting little fish. That means lots of pointy sticks, sand abrasion, more pointy sticks, crawling on my hands and knees into pointy sticks, and getting stuck in, around, and under fallen trees or roots with lots of pointy sticks. Did I mention I get poked with lots of pointy sticks? 

I typically shred a wetsuit in about 1 year so I'm looking for opinions on the most durable wetsuits. I'm not worried about comfort, flexibility, or material (unless there is a kevlar option). So, let's hear what the experts have to say.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I wear construction kneepads over my wetsuit. Got the tip from treasure salvagers in the Keys. Make sure you get pads without metal snaps. They will last longer. I also wear kevlar gloves. Urchins seem to love me. :blink:


----------

